# Доктор Игорь Зинчук



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (22 Фев 2017)

Кто обращался к этому доктору? Есть отзывы?


----------



## Evpatiy (22 Фев 2017)

$$$$Оля$$$$ написал(а):


> Кто обращался к этому доктору? Есть отзывы?


 Очень уважаемый тут специалист.Обращался заочно.
Так же у него есть свой сайт.Там отзывы его пациентов


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (22 Фев 2017)

спасибо


----------



## Рыжка (25 Фев 2017)

Доктор Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич,профессионал высочайшего класса, умница,и удивительный человек,обращайтесь, не пожалеете .


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (26 Фев 2017)

Рыжка написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич,профессионал высочайшего класса, умница,и удивительный человек,обращайтесь, не пожалеете .


Спасибо!


----------



## LeXA86 (7 Мар 2017)

Рыжка написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич,профессионал высочайшего класса


Полностью подтверждаю! Обращался заочно, поскольку живем в разных странах. Доктор по снимкам точно указал на причину боли и назначил лечение. На все мои вопросы давал грамотные четкие ответы, чего сейчас редко встретишь. Очень рад, что нашел этот форум и этого врача!


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (7 Мар 2017)

спасибо!!


----------



## Алла1982 (7 Мар 2017)

Благодаря И.Зинчуку нашла причину своих проблем.Он посоветовал сдать на боррелиоз. Что и подтвердилось! Без него я бы ещё долго плутала в десятках разных диагнозов!


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (7 Мар 2017)

спасибо


----------



## конст2013 (8 Мар 2017)

Профессионал высочайшего класса не только как мастер мануальной терапии но и как онлайн-консультант и просто консультант с большим опытом в лечении данной патологии.Воспринимает операцию как крайнюю меру - оно так и есть в отличии от некоторых.


----------



## Evpatiy (8 Мар 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Профессионал высочайшего класса не только как мастер мануальной терапии но и как онлайн-консультант и просто консультант с большим опытом в лечении данной патологии.Воспринимает операцию как крайнюю меру - оно так и есть в отличии от некоторых.


Я даже знаю,на кого Вы намекаете ) Вот ведь неймется,детский сад устроили))Вы же взрослый дядька судя по анкете )))


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (8 Мар 2017)

??


----------



## Evpatiy (8 Мар 2017)

$$$$Оля$$$$ написал(а):


> ??


В конце комментария Конст-а2013-го полетел камень в огород другого специалиста,и я это прокомментировал т.к. случай не единичный .Он прекрасно знает о чем,и о ком речь .
А Игорь Григорьевич и правда прекрасный доктор


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (8 Мар 2017)

Понятно, спасибо!


----------



## конст2013 (8 Мар 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> В конце комментария Конст-а2013-го полетел камень в огород другого специалиста,и я это прокомментировал т.к. случай не единичный .Он прекрасно знает о чем,и о ком речь .
> А Игорь Григорьевич и правда прекрасный доктор


Ну я рад что вы такой заметчивый . Ну и что вы хотите этим сказать каждый прав по своему.Так не бывает.Я считаю что  всегда прав доктор Зинчук.


----------



## Legiorex (14 Мар 2017)

Со своей проблемой написал многим специалистам на этом форуме. Ответил Игорь Зинчук и не просто ответил, а прописал лечение, посмотрел снимки и даже спроси как состояние спустя месяц. 
Большое ему спасибо ) Живя в маленьком городишке, где нет никаких нормальных специалистов - этот форум и врачи - настоящая находка и спасение.


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (14 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за отзыв!


----------



## VV1987 (14 Мар 2017)

Я тоже общался заочно, и могу сказать, что прислушиваться к его мнению смысл имеет.


----------



## Механик 117 (26 Мар 2017)

Обратился к  Игорю Зинчуку с болями в спине,было прописано лечение.На данный момент ничего не болит.Очень благодарен этому доктору.Местные врачи кроме бесполезных и дорогих хондопротекторов ничего не прописывали.


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (26 Мар 2017)

Спасибо !!!!


----------



## валентина99 (24 Апр 2017)

Обращалась к доктору со своей проблемой в шейном отделе позвоночника-было назначено лечение-доктор следил за самочувствием во время лечения-отвечал оперативно на все сомнительные вопросы-только благодаря ему сейчас чувствую себя хорошо-Игорь Григорьевич -профессионал своего дела  и очень внимательный человек


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (25 Апр 2017)

валентина99 написал(а):


> ...Игорь Григорьевич -профессионал своего дела  и очень внимательный человек


Спасибо Валентина!


----------



## gulnarastr (21 Май 2017)

Хочу поблагодарить Игоря Григорьевича за назначенное лечение в моём случае. Реабилитация после операции на позвоночник. Сейчас полегче. Очень понравился этот нужный людям сайт. В дальнейшим буду консультироваться у доктора Зинчука. Очень трудно  в наше время встретить умного и отзывчивого доктора. Спасибо.


----------



## Галина Зарудня (7 Июл 2017)

Большое спасибо Игорю Григорьевичу за его доброту и професиональность. Полтора года страшных болей. Четыре операции на позвоночнике. Прошли много докторов и только Игорь Григорьевич помог. Спасибо большое. В наше время тяжело найти харошего доктора. Всем советую доктора Игоря Григорьевича.


----------



## Юлия80 (20 Дек 2017)

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо Игорю Григорьевичу. Пыталась лечится с помощью врачей в своем городе, нейрохирурги платные и бесплатные записывали на операцию, платные неврологи говорили что вылечат, бесплатные неврологи в поликлинике отправляли на операцию, т.к. без операции будет еще хуже, а лечить придется им. С помощью этих врачей лечилась 7 месяцев, лучше не становилось, потом 2 месяца сидела дома, принимала обезболивающие и читала Форум. Не люблю привлекать к себе внимание, поэтому долго не решалась создать свою тему. Игорь Григорьевич откликнулся, задал несколько вопросов и назначил лечение. И могу сказать, что с этого началось мое выздоровление. Задавала вопросы, м.б. иногда глупые, писала про свои ощущения, всегда отвечал, объяснял, все конкретно и понятно. Сейчас идет второй месяц, чувствую себя хорошо, появились планы на жизнь, на отпуск. Очень рада, что в моей жизни появился этот доктор !


----------



## Павел1977 (25 Янв 2018)

Ольга,вы попали на прием или нет?Если попали можете рассказать как Ваше впечатление от лечения?


----------



## $$$$Оля$$$$ (26 Янв 2018)

@Павел1977, нет, на приём я пока не попала. Лечилась заочно. Игорь Григорьевич меня вылечил. Грыжа с 7,9 уменьшилась до 5,4. Хожу работаю. Если есть еще вопросы отвечу.


----------



## Канат (14 Мар 2018)

Я искренне благодарен Игорю Григорьевичу за оказание консультации, я конечно не был на приеме, но в ходе консультации по онлайн мне все грамотно и толково объяснил что да как. Поэтому присоединяюсь к благодарностям других людей которым он также оказал помощь и поддержку!


----------



## Екатерина S. (21 Мар 2018)

Игорю Григорьевичу хочу сказать СПАСИБО тысячу раз! Найти сейчас такого Доктора с большой буквы - это огромная удача. Очень рада, что перелопатив десятки сайтов, нашла этот и особенно, что нашла здесь такого специалиста. 

У мужа межпозвоночная грыжа, которую он с переменным успехом лечит на протяжении 6 лет. Раньше на полгода-год помогали курсы афлутопа и электрофореза с карипаином. В этом году боли стали такие сильные, что не мог ни ходить, ни сидеть нормально, ни спать. Боли начинались от поясницы и доходили до пятки вдоль всей ноги. Два месяца лечился у неврологов, получив множество назначенных процедур и лекарств (алфлутоп, комбилипен, мидокалм, аркоксиа, нолодатак, мелоксикам, мильгамма, кеторол, конвалис, массаж, физиопроцедуры с карипаином, динамик, токи, ЛФК). Не мог засыпать даже со снотворным. Столько препаратов, сколько ему выписывали за эти 2 месяца, он не получал за 30 лет. Я уж не говорю о ценах на все эти лекарства! 

Создала тему. Написала Игорю Григорьевичу, честно сказать не очень надеясь на результат. Думала, ответит, что нужно на очный прием и т.д. и т.п. Откликнулся сразу, изучил снимки, выписки, которые я приложила, расспросил, чем болел, есть ли на что-то аллергия, чем лечили - все очень подробно. Назначил схему лечения. Причем так пошагово все расписал, что и вопросов не оказалось. 

Наши врачи сказали, что схема очень хорошая, на учебе в Москве именно так учили, "но у нас принята другая методика" (безрезультативность которой муж уже на себе испытал). 

Сейчас следуем этой схеме. Трудно поверить, что уже через  4 дня лечения значительные улучшения! Муж распрямился, стоит и ходит ровно, начал спать без обезболивающих. Боль в ноге практически ушла, осталась в икре.

Очень надеемся, что после полного завершения курса можно будет вздохнуть свободно и надолго забыть об этой напасти. 

Спасибо!!!


----------



## Наталья Судакова (23 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте.Возможно,кому то поможет мой отзыв.В поисках решения своей проблемы,случайно забрела на этот сайт.Создала тему и очень удивилась,когда участники и врачи проявили живой интерес к моей проблеме.К сожалению,решения я не получила,а кто то из участников посоветовал обратиться к Игорю Григорьевичу,в личные сообщения,что я и сделала,на чудо не надеясь.Описала свою проблему и отправила результаты обследований.Хочу сказать сразу,что проблеме моей 20 лет,20 лет боли,которые сейчас стали просто невыносимыми,постоянная ходьба от врача к врачу,деньги ,выброшенные на ветер,на лечение от всевозможных болезней и отсутствие диагноза.10 минут переписки,пара вопросов от доктора и я получила диагноз.Сказать,что я была удивлена,это не сказать ничего.Я рыдала от счастья!!!!Вот это я понимаю-Врач от Бога!!!!Я и надеяться на такое не могла!!!Сил ,терпения,человеческого счастья и благодарных пациентов этому человеку с золотым сердцем!!!!Огромное ему спасибо и низкий поклон.С искренним уважением к Вам,Игорь Григорьевич!Наталья.


----------



## SVin_Alex (2 Апр 2018)

Я думаю, мой отзыв будет полезен тем, кто ищет себе хорошего доктора.
   Игорь Григорьевич, разрушил в моём сознании, сложившийся за четыре года стереотип, что докторам нет до меня никакого дела. 
Молниеносно отреагировал на мою просьбу о помощи.
Изучив анамнез и снимки в личке задавал множество дополнительных вопросов о моём здоровье и назначил лечение. В прямом смысле, как "Скорая Помощь".
Медсестра, которую я нанял капать и колоть, сказала, что схема лечения очень эффективная, и это придало мне сил и уверенности. 
И действительно лечение оказалось эффективным. Воспаление прошло, можно лечиться дальше. Завтра еду в санаторий. Позже отпишусь, как помогает грязелечение.
Я очень люблю Украину и украинцев, и этот международный опыт лечения и сотрудничества показал, что для настоящего доктора и человека, интересы "ближнего своего" превыше всего.
Теперь есть отличный повод приехать в Киев.
До встречи!


----------



## tankist (8 Апр 2018)

А где принимает доктор Зинчук?


----------



## SVin_Alex (8 Апр 2018)

tankist написал(а):


> А где принимает доктор Зинчук?


https://likarzinchuk.com.ua/


----------



## Бобир (6 Май 2018)

Я очень благодарен доктору Игорь Зинчуку что после неудачной и совершенно неэффективной лечение мой доктор я обратился к доктору Зинчук. Доктор спросил несколько вопросы и назначил лечение. С первого дня я ощутил пользу и через недели уже начил ходить. Сейчас все хорошо. Хотел сказат еше раз СПАСИБО ДОКТОР ВАМ. ДАЙ БОГ ВАМ ЗДАРОВЕ!!!!!


----------



## d_b (16 Май 2018)

Кто очно был? Какие манипуляции?


----------



## Mahka (27 Авг 2018)

Очень жаль что не зашла на этот форум раньше чем сделала операцию. На форуме мне посоветовали доктора Игоря Григорьевич Зинчука.  Как я благодарна этому замечательном, чуткому,  профессиональному врачу одному Богу известно. Я так мучалась от болей, ни спала ни ела да что говорить я не жила а существовала.  Куда только не обращалась да и к тому же платно, мне ни кто не помог. Спасибо огромное, огромное этому замечательном врачу Игорю Григорьевичу за его не равнодушие к людям. За подробные консультации, за правильное и подробное лечение. На каждый вопрос всё подробно расскажет и ответит. Сейчас благодаря этому врачу я снова хочу Жить!!! Дай Бог ему огромного здоровья и долгих, долгих лет жизни. В нашей жизни очень хочется что бы было побольше таких врачей от Бога!


----------



## evavakina (27 Авг 2018)

Присоединюсь ко всем, кто тепло отзывается об Игоре Григорьевиче! Добрый, чуткий человек! Незамедлительно  ответил мне в личной переписке и помог почти ПОЛНОСТЬЮ(!)избавиться от болей в пояснице! Правда, с шеей мой организм(и осознание того, каким должен быть путь лечения) пока не справляется, но я верю и надеюсь на лучшее! А Игорю Григорьевичу огромное человеческое СПАСИБО!


----------



## evavakina (27 Авг 2018)

Добавлю, хоть это тема доктора Зинчука. Очень помогли упражнения доктора Ступина и доктора Воротынцева! Делаю их ежедневно уже долгое время. Спасибо!


----------



## Mahka (13 Ноя 2018)

Хочу ещё раз сказать тысячу раз спасибо огромное золотому врачу и просто человеку Игорю Григорьевичу!!! Просто за то, что он есть!!!  Спасибо за всё что он делает для людей. Дай Бог ему огромного здоровья.


----------



## zavtrakk (8 Дек 2018)

Я очень благодарен Игорю Григорьевичу за помощь в установлении диагноза в моем не самом простом случае. Был у него на приеме, прекрасный специалист и человек. Спасибо!


----------



## Sylim (16 Сен 2019)

@SVin_Alex, Вы говорите что переписывались, можете сказать куда вы отправляли сообщения?Тоже хочу связаться с ним, нет сил терпеть больше эту боль.


----------



## Helen68 (16 Сен 2019)

@Sylim, вверху под заглавием MedHous есть раздел "Врачи" кликаете на него и заходите. Второй сверху Доктор Зинчук. Кликаете на его фото и высвечивается табличка с его именем. Там есть слова: начать переписку. Кликаете и пишите ему. Отсылаете. Удачи вам!


----------



## La murr (18 Сен 2019)

Также в профиле Игоря Григорьевича есть ссылка на другой ресурс.
Вы можете задать ему вопрос там.


----------

